# yorkies



## angels mommy (Sep 24, 2009)

does anyone have yorkies? i would love a yorkie and want to own one really bad.

what are they like with people. other dogs and cats?

does anyone have any pictures then can show me please?

i am currently thinking about having another dog and realy like yorkies lol. 

any info and pictures would be great please.

xx


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I like Yorkies also , but my favorite is still Maltese. My neighbor has a Yorkie and God she is the cutest little thing :wub: I have heard they are yappy  but after living next to one I think they bark just like any other baby. If I didn't love Maltese SO much I would consider a Yorkie :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Our Yorkie, Axel, is a perfect companion for Madison. Their temperaments are totally different but complimentary - just like a brother and sister. Madison is 5 pounds and Axel is 4.5 pounds. Madison is more independent and Axel is more of a "Mama's Boy." I love them both! (Axel is much easier to groom!)

Here's a few pictures of our boy!

[attachment=57150:Madison_...roducers.jpg]
[attachment=57151:Madison_...ireplace.jpg]
[attachment=57152:Axel_s_birthday.jpg]
[attachment=57153:Axel_on_the_pony.jpg]


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a sweet couple you have! :wub: 

Great pictures!

Alexandra and Ullana :heart:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Yorkies! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Before I realized that Maltese even existed, I wanted a Yorkie.

Just be very, very careful about selecting a breeder. Yorkie's have become a favorite of backyard breeders because of their popularity and they have a lot of genetic health issues. Liver shunts are very common in the breed today. In fact, Yorkies are 36 times more likely to be born with a liver shunt *than all other breeds combined!* 

I'd suggest you join Yorkie Talk to learn more about the breed.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

This is right on !!!! make sure you get from a reputable breeder - I have two yorkies with health issues and am on a forum with over 50k members with yorkies and they have ALOT of health issues - Poor immune systems so many have allergies, etc. They are one of the top 3 breeds the other two are lab and goldens so being small they are inbred like crazy. I have a pet store one and a backyard breeder and did not know any better as was new to all this -- My backyard breeder one has hypothyroid, mvd, horrible allergies, luxating patella and of everything the allergies are a killer as there is no cure for allergies sadly all you can do is manage them. My pet store one is actually healthier than my backyard breeder AKC one  he only has ibd and is susceptible to pancreatitis due to this. So please make sure to get a good breeder as i did not and it is very expensive and heart breaking when they have health issues. 

I find that my maltese is way more vocal than my yorkies - I love both breeds and will always have them but i will be much smarter next time finding a good breeder - I think there is a nationwide list of good breeders on ytcla.com 

If you look on the akc site it shows a list of the health issues they are predispositioned for and i believe it is longer than any other breed 

I definitely think maltese have way less health issues than yorkies from my experience on reading on groups


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 29 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835044


> I love Yorkies! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Before I realized that Maltese even existed, I wanted a Yorkie.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 29 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835044


> I love Yorkies! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Before I realized that Maltese even existed, I wanted a Yorkie.
> 
> ...


Same here. I wanted a yorkie but then discovered the maltese! :wub: 
Also great point about the byb thing. I didn't even think about that, but it makes logical sense.
But they're beautiful and I think if I were to get another dog, I would consider a yorkie. 
Good luck on your search!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Yorkies are adorable! My Poppy passed this June and he was just a blessing to my life and others. At holidays he was always the star,I would have to put him up because he was too small to me to have about 10 kids running behind him lol. He loved to bark and protect me. He also didn't want anyone to come in my room. Lol. 

Like others have said make sure you get a yorkie from a reputable breeder. It will save you so much heartache. One breeder I like is JaLa yorkies. Im on my phone so I can't link it but if you want you can put the name in google and you will see the webpage. Their yorkies are beautiful and they also perform tests on the puppies before they go home. Good luck to you on your search for a yorkie,they are sooo lovable. : )


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard very good thing about Blumoon Yorkies. I am very impressed that she post the results of the bile acids tests for all her adult dogs. :thmbup: 

http://www.blumoonyorkies.com


----------



## angels mommy (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you for the advice. its yorkies and shih tzu lol my partner has said i can have o of each becase he likes them 2 haha. we have thought about bringing home 2 pups because my 2 beauties dont really like playing lol. i am at home all the time and know i can cope lol

does anyone have a shih tzu at all??


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow lol I want a shih tzu and a maltese too! I don't have one,but I am researching the breed and breeders. Already have a couple I would adopt from. I started by reading up on shih tzu at the american shih tzu club.org. There you can also get breeder refferals. You have two great breeders that I know of in your area Bar Lar Shih tzu and Imagine Shih Tzu. Wow that is so exciting to have two at the same time.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I adore Yorkies! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: My late Yorkie, Oscar, was my first ever dog and the best cuddler. They are tied for my favorite breed next to Maltese! :biggrin: 

If I get another dog, I will have a hard time deciding between a Maltese and Yorkie because they are both precious, but in different ways.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have two yorkies currently, Lacy and Rylie, and I have always loved yorkies :wub: I plan to get a Maltese one day too and also love Maltese, but my passion lies with the Yorkie breed...although once I get a maltese I'm sure my passion for them will grow more too LOL. 

I think all toy breeds are known for barking more on average than your larger dogs, but it depends on the individual dog..some just bark more than others. Both of my yorkies can be very barky at times and then at others they are quiet. If they see another dog or sometimes people walking by outside the window they usually go crazy barking..and if Lacy sees animals on the TV she usually has to bark at them too. 

Yorkies are great little companions but don't necessarily expect a "lap dog"...some are and some aren't. Yorkies are a toy breed but are also terriers and are usually pretty concerned with what is going on around them and tend to want to go check out anything that peaks their curiousity. They also tend to have a high prey drive and want to chase (and potentially kill) smaller animals like birds, lizards, rabbits, etc. I have to keep mine on a leash when outside because they would run off at the first site of something that they saw that was interesting. They are very smart dogs but also very stubborn..they usually only do what THEY want to do. They can be difficult to potty train. Some may be more indepent and some may be on you like velcro..depends on the individual dog. They are usually pretty loyal to those that they love and will want to be near you at all times...but they might not want to be right next to you all the time. My Lacy is usually content being in the same room with me but Rylie wants to be laying on or right next to me...and he has to follow behind me anywhere I go inside. They can be energetic and playful..mine get the "zoomies" where they will have bursts of energy and will run around and play hard for a while. And they each definitely have their own individual little personality for sure.

I think if you like Maltese, you'll probably like yorkies too. Like someone mentioned above, be sure to find a reputable show breeder..there are way too many backyard breeders selling yorkies and so many poorly bred yorkies out there. Liver shunt is very prevelent in the breed so make sure the breeder bile acid tests their adults before breeding and I would recommend having the puppy bile acid tested before you bring it home to make sure it does not have a shunt. Other health issues are legge calve perthes, luxating patellas, hip dysplasia, collapsing trachea, protein-losing entropy/lymphangectasia (more prevelent in yorkies), and Necrotizing encephalitis (yorkie encephalitis). So it is important to find a breeder that knows their lines and breed for health and has a good health guarantee. 

The parent club of the Yorkshire Terrier is the YTCA and website is www.ytca.org so you can read more about them there. There is also a list of YTCA breeders there that might be a good place to start looking for breeders. 

I have many friends with Yorkies too..I just love them! I can't imagine not having a yorkie and will always have one in the future I'm sure. here are pictures of my two babies

This is my boy, Rylie




























And this is my girl, Lacy


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ Your babies are gorgeous, as are yours, Madison's Mom and Debbie!!

I adore the Yorkie breed, too. Before I got Sophie (Maltese), I had planned on getting a Yorkie. :wub: Now, I'm absolutely gung-ho about the Maltese breed. :wub: Still, I would definitely consider getting a Yorkie some day, though.  They are too beautiful.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Axel, Riley and Lacey are AMAZINGLY beautiful!! Such nice shiney coats! I really love it when they get that silver look to their coats. my goodness. :heart: 


Personally, every Yorkie, I've ever known was really great! I'm not sure if this the breed in general but all have been sweet, friendly, lively little dogs. If I didn't have a Maltese. I'd consider having a Yorkie too. 

I did not know that they could have so many health problems though...(36 times more likely with the liver shunts)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I grew up with shih tzus and my parents bred two litters of shih tzu pups and they were great NO HEALTH ISSUES ever so why i had no clue of all this health stuff bc as a kid our dogs never had health problems except we had a shelty with epilepsy so that is all i was exposed to and my parents did not feed fancy foods, etc and our shih tzus were very healthy . I think bc they are a little bigger in size -- the only thing is when abby was older she did get cataracts as they have the big eyes so they tend to get cataracts and cherry eye from what i have learned but none of ours did have any cherry eyes - I almost got a shih tzu instead of yorkies but when i saw lil dexter i fell in love with that little guy but have learned alot since 5 years ago as he is a pet store boy and had no clue what a puppy mill was - mom was getting her hair done said you have to come see this pup at pet store as the guy would bring pups into the shop so i went there fell in love with him and brought him home. 

What is funny is demi looks alot like abby did except abby had the black and white coat -- I have to scan her pics to post so I would definitely get a shih tzu again 


This is where i would get my next yorkie as my friend has two and they are very healthy and she has an excellent reputation as a breeder 

http://www.bejazeyorkies.com/


QUOTE (angels mommy @ Sep 29 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835137


> thank you for the advice. its yorkies and shih tzu lol my partner has said i can have o of each becase he likes them 2 haha. we have thought about bringing home 2 pups because my 2 beauties dont really like playing lol. i am at home all the time and know i can cope lol
> 
> does anyone have a shih tzu at all??[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she is excellent as well and she handles linda's dogs from bejaze as well so they are all friends 


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 29 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835108


> I have heard very good thing about Blumoon Yorkies. I am very impressed that she post the results of the bile acids tests for all her adult dogs. :thmbup:
> 
> http://www.blumoonyorkies.com[/B]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yorkies have great temperments and are easier to groom than maltese. A friend of mine has two yorkies - both have liver problems. I have one....Tinker is from a puppy mill, he's healthy but has "issues"....he's still afraid of EVERYONE except me. Now that my friend got a long coat Chihuahua, I am so impressed with them that I think I'd be tempted to get one of those one day.

[attachment=57165:Tink_in_..._bow_tie.jpg]

[attachment=57166:00000000...d_tilted.jpg]


----------



## Biggie (Sep 28, 2009)

QUOTE (angels mommy @ Sep 29 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835137


> thank you for the advice. its yorkies and shih tzu lol my partner has said i can have o of each becase he likes them 2 haha. we have thought about bringing home 2 pups because my 2 beauties dont really like playing lol. i am at home all the time and know i can cope lol
> 
> does anyone have a shih tzu at all??[/B]


Actually I have a maltese, a yorkie, and a shih tzu! And I consider myself the luckiest to have them all. 
They are my pride and joy, and all three are the best I could ever ask for. 

I have to say, my yorkie is more of an independant soul. She is very sweet and affectionate, but it's always on HER terms. When she wants love she comes and DEMANDS it, but when she's not in the mood and you want to give her love, she looks at you like you have two heads! But she is the smartest, and has the biggest personality of the three. She's in love with the world, loves all people and dogs and cats of all sizes and colors. Very brave little girl. I'm pretty sure she is completely unaware of the fact that she is just a little 3lb squirt!  Thnk god she is very healthy and happy.

My maltese boy, on the other hand, is a total mama's boy, ultimate lap dog. Following me everywhere and wanting love and attention ALL THE TIME. His attention seeking has no off switch. NOTHING can distract him from wanting to be on my lap and being petted, even his favorite food and treats. He would rather cuddle with me than go eat his food, or play with other dogs. So when it's time to eat I have to ignore him and pretend I'm busy, so he'd give up on me and go eat! He's very little (just under three pounds) and sometimes when I can't watch him closely I put him up on a couch so he's out of the way. He sits there very obediently and follows me with his cute little eyes without a blink, until I come back and get him!

My shih tzu is older, 14yo. The sweetest thing that ever hit this planet. I have had shih tzus before, and they all seem to have very sweet, obedient, laid back personalities. Love her to no end.

So as you see, they have very different personalities, both due to the breed characteristics AND individual personalities. 

Oh, and although none of them are really yappy, I would have to say my yorkie is a bit more "vocal" than the others. But if you curb unwanted behavior since they're puppies, you're good. My yorkie does "vocalize her opinion" from time to time, but it's not too much at all, I actually find it very cute when she tries to talk to me and communicate with her tiny little barks (she's not loud at all, she knows she has to keep it down)

Anyways, hope you enjoy your puppies.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a Maltese and I seriously considered getting a Yorkie or a Shih Tzu. (I've pretty much decided on a Standard Poodle, big difference, huh?) Anyway, my view on the two breeds is that: Yorkies are a terrier and have terrier traits, while Shih Tzu (IF WELL BRED!!!!) are more mellow. Yorkies, can be noisy, more energetic, a little stubborn and very comical. IMO, they also tend be one of the little breeds that instigate problems w/ other dogs. (I don't think they're necessarily dog aggressive, but their napoleon complex can land them in serious trouble and it's up to their owner to curb this and protect them.) Shih Tzu are supposed to be amiable, cooperative and easy going. It says somewhere on the Shih Tzu club's site that "they love to play w/ you, but are content to play by themselves if you're busy." (That a great site btw.) Another thing to consider is Shih Tzu are usually bigger and breeders that breed specifically for smaller sizes should be avoided. If you want a 6lb dog go with the Yorkie (or Maltese). If you want or need a sturdier dog, get the Tzu. I also really like the fact that Tzus come in any color combination, whereas Yorkies and Maltese only come in the one standard color for their respective breeds. I personally wouldn't rule out either one, in the future. I saw several Tzus at the dog show I attended last weekend and they were adorable.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I love yorkies and shih tzus as well. I really like the color combos of shih tzus as well. They have THE prettiest coats with all that thick hair. I do wish shihs were smaller, smaller but well-bred. they are very thick boned, and I don't like heavy dogs. All the ones I have _met _have been very heavy. Maybe their standards will change someday. I like dogs with tiny facial features, why I like malts with tiny muzzles. I think they remind me of human babies more, that's why I'm attracted to them. Even though I've seen shihs with muzzles longer than Gigi's!  
I almost got a yorkie before I discovered maltese as well. Everybody in my family has one and they were adorable. Gigi goes to yorkie meetups every month- don't ask. LOL But after being around so many, I can honestly say, maltese are way sweeter! JMHO. :wub: I know a yorkie or beiwer yorkie will be my next dog someday(like in 3 years from now, yea, very long time to wait ). I also like the color combos of beiwers as well, and I like how there aren't a billion of them out them in the country yet, so the horrible inbreeding/health problems hasn't taken place yet, unlike the regular yorkies. 

I actually like all toy breeds, I think I'll have one of each one day. But the ones with long flowing coats are my favs!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I know they get along fine with Maltese - I also know there is a bonded pair Yorkie and Maltese in the SPCA shelter here - price $180 for the pair - but I Vegas would be a neat road trip!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is another breed i am also interested in as well they are so cute 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 30 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835354


> Yorkies have great temperments and are easier to groom than maltese. A friend of mine has two yorkies - both have liver problems. I have one....Tinker is from a puppy mill, he's healthy but has "issues"....he's still afraid of EVERYONE except me. Now that my friend got a long coat Chihuahua, I am so impressed with them that I think I'd be tempted to get one of those one day.
> 
> [attachment=57165:Tink_in_..._bow_tie.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=57166:00000000...d_tilted.jpg][/B]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I used to have a long hair chihuahua and he was a riot! Very loyal and devoted (to me) but feisty for sure!


----------



## angels mommy (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you everyone. i will have my shorthaired chihuahua in the future lol but no day soon, we have been to see a litter of yorkies and a litter of shih tzu's lol. 

the yorkies mom and dad are both tiny and i wanted a tiny yorkie lol. the mom was 2.5lb and dad was 3lb. the babies are prediced to be between 2lb and 3lb. we have put our name down on a little girl lol. the shih tzu litter were beautiful. i fell in love with a small she is gold and white and her adult weight is approx 5lb. they are 8 weeks old and can fetch them anytime i want but i want the breeder to keep them till they are at least 9 weeks old. 

i have decided to name the new girls: Daisy the yorkie and Crystal the shih tzu.
cant wait to get them home now!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

well i hope you do not get mad at me for this but i would pass on that yorkie as that is wayyyyyy too tiny of parents for a good well bred yorkie ;( have the parents been bile acid tested as i would not buy a yorkie that was not bile acid tested nor the parents as they are 38% more likely to have shunts and you do not want a shunt baby as they have seizures and require surgery many times. The normal size for a HEALTHY yorkie is 6lbs and the boy can be 4-5lbs as boy is usually smaller - when they are that tiny they have alot of health issues and you are opening yourself up to a can of worms in my opinion. There is no such thing as teacups and no responsible breeder would breed that tiny of a dog it is just not safe in my opinion - the smaller yorkies than standard are the runts of the litter but to breed to tinies like that is just wrong in my opinion and right off the bat i know they are not a reputable breeder as no reputable breeder would breed those two dogs  


QUOTE (angels mommy @ Oct 1 2009, 03:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835674


> thank you everyone. i will have my shorthaired chihuahua in the future lol but no day soon, we have been to see a litter of yorkies and a litter of shih tzu's lol.
> 
> the yorkies mom and dad are both tiny and i wanted a tiny yorkie lol. the mom was 2.5lb and dad was 3lb. the babies are prediced to be between 2lb and 3lb. we have put our name down on a little girl lol. the shih tzu litter were beautiful. i fell in love with a small she is gold and white and her adult weight is approx 5lb. they are 8 weeks old and can fetch them anytime i want but i want the breeder to keep them till they are at least 9 weeks old.
> 
> ...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 1 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835750


> well i hope you do not get mad at me for this but i would pass on that yorkie as that is wayyyyyy too tiny of parents for a good well bred yorkie ;( have the parents been bile acid tested as i would not buy a yorkie that was not bile acid tested nor the parents as they are 38% more likely to have shunts and you do not want a shunt baby as they have seizures and require surgery many times. The normal size for a HEALTHY yorkie is 6lbs and the boy can be 4-5lbs as boy is usually smaller - when they are that tiny they have alot of health issues and you are opening yourself up to a can of worms in my opinion. There is no such thing as teacups and no responsible breeder would breed that tiny of a dog it is just not safe in my opinion - the smaller yorkies than standard are the runts of the litter but to breed to tinies like that is just wrong in my opinion and right off the bat i know they are not a reputable breeder as no reputable breeder would breed those two dogs [/B]


:goodpost: 100% agreed. I hate how poorly bred half the yorkies are these days....


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 29 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835108


> I have heard very good thing about Blumoon Yorkies. I am very impressed that she post the results of the bile acids tests for all her adult dogs. :thmbup:
> 
> http://www.blumoonyorkies.com[/B]



I'm disappointed that only the post-prandial values are shown. In many cases a dog can have higher pre-prandial than post-prandial values. Also, the bile acid test is truly inconclusive without a paired blood sample (pre-meal and then again 2 hours post-meal). One cannot tell from her website whether or not she had paired samples taken. It's definitely a question I would ask before deciding where to buy a puppy.

MaryH


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

me too  I have two of them as i did not do my homework before hand so sadly I should have been more responsible in getting my yorkies and why I try to warn others as it is no fun in dealing with a dog with health issues if you can try to avoid it upfront - wish i did but that being said i love my yorkies very much and will always provide the best care but vet bills are not cheap and add up fast when a dog is sick and most people do not realize this as i sure as heck did not and thank goodness i could afford it as i saved alot prior to getting a dog so i guess i did that part right lol - Demi is from an excellent breeder and maltese do not have the health issues yorkies do but she has made me sane lol where as my yorkies especially dd are a constant challenge lol


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 1 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835753


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 1 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835750





> well i hope you do not get mad at me for this but i would pass on that yorkie as that is wayyyyyy too tiny of parents for a good well bred yorkie ;( have the parents been bile acid tested as i would not buy a yorkie that was not bile acid tested nor the parents as they are 38% more likely to have shunts and you do not want a shunt baby as they have seizures and require surgery many times. The normal size for a HEALTHY yorkie is 6lbs and the boy can be 4-5lbs as boy is usually smaller - when they are that tiny they have alot of health issues and you are opening yourself up to a can of worms in my opinion. There is no such thing as teacups and no responsible breeder would breed that tiny of a dog it is just not safe in my opinion - the smaller yorkies than standard are the runts of the litter but to breed to tinies like that is just wrong in my opinion and right off the bat i know they are not a reputable breeder as no reputable breeder would breed those two dogs [/B]


:goodpost: 100% agreed. I hate how poorly bred half the yorkies are these days.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I totally agree if they are going to do the bile acids do them correct the first time as the vet did only post on dd the first time and i had no clue what a bile acid was back then so i was like ok and a vet tech on my yorkie group said why did he not do pre and post bile and i said uh i dunno lol so it was high and i had to put dd through a pre and post -needless to say i was NOT happy as she had to have 3 blood draws instead of 2 and she gets very stressed and was bruised 


QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 1 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835754


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 29 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835108





> I have heard very good thing about Blumoon Yorkies. I am very impressed that she post the results of the bile acids tests for all her adult dogs. :thmbup:
> 
> http://www.blumoonyorkies.com[/B]



I'm disappointed that only the post-prandial values are shown. In many cases a dog can have higher pre-prandial than post-prandial values. Also, the bile acid test is truly inconclusive without a paired blood sample (pre-meal and then again 2 hours post-meal). One cannot tell from her website whether or not she had paired samples taken. It's definitely a question I would ask before deciding where to buy a puppy.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 1 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835750


> well i hope you do not get mad at me for this but i would pass on that yorkie as that is wayyyyyy too tiny of parents for a good well bred yorkie ;( have the parents been bile acid tested as i would not buy a yorkie that was not bile acid tested nor the parents as they are 38% more likely to have shunts and you do not want a shunt baby as they have seizures and require surgery many times. The normal size for a HEALTHY yorkie is 6lbs and the boy can be 4-5lbs as boy is usually smaller - when they are that tiny they have alot of health issues and you are opening yourself up to a can of worms in my opinion. There is no such thing as teacups and no responsible breeder would breed that tiny of a dog it is just not safe in my opinion - the smaller yorkies than standard are the runts of the litter but to breed to tinies like that is just wrong in my opinion and right off the bat i know they are not a reputable breeder as no reputable breeder would breed those two dogs
> 
> 
> QUOTE (angels mommy @ Oct 1 2009, 03:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835674





> thank you everyone. i will have my shorthaired chihuahua in the future lol but no day soon, we have been to see a litter of yorkies and a litter of shih tzu's lol.
> 
> the yorkies mom and dad are both tiny and i wanted a tiny yorkie lol. the mom was 2.5lb and dad was 3lb. the babies are prediced to be between 2lb and 3lb. we have put our name down on a little girl lol. the shih tzu litter were beautiful. i fell in love with a small she is gold and white and her adult weight is approx 5lb. they are 8 weeks old and can fetch them anytime i want but i want the breeder to keep them till they are at least 9 weeks old.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

And I would pass on the Shih Tzu - that seems far too small for a well bred adult when the standards are:

American Kennel Club
Size, Proportion, Substance
Size - Ideally, height at withers is 9 to 10½ inches; but, not less than 8 inches nor more than 11 inches. Ideally, *weight of mature dogs, 9 to 16 pounds.* Proportion - Length between withers and root of tail is slightly longer than height at withers. The Shih Tzu must never be so high stationed as to appear leggy, nor so low stationed as to appear dumpy or squatty. Substance - Regardless of size, the Shih Tzu is always compact, solid and carries good weight and substance.

UK Kennel Club
Size
Height at withers not more than 27 cms (101/2 ins), type and breed characteristics of the utmost importance and on no account to be sacrificed to size alone. Weight: 4.5-8 kgs (10-18 lbs). *Ideal weight 4.5-7.5 kgs (10-16 lbs).*

Angels Mommy may I ask if you are in Birmingham, Alabama, USA or Birmingham, West Midlands, UK?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 1 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835754


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 29 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835108





> I have heard very good thing about Blumoon Yorkies. I am very impressed that she post the results of the bile acids tests for all her adult dogs. :thmbup:
> 
> http://www.blumoonyorkies.com[/B]



I'm disappointed that only the post-prandial values are shown. In many cases a dog can have higher pre-prandial than post-prandial values. Also, the bile acid test is truly inconclusive without a paired blood sample (pre-meal and then again 2 hours post-meal). One cannot tell from her website whether or not she had paired samples taken. It's definitely a question I would ask before deciding where to buy a puppy.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Agreed, but definitely a huge step in the right direction. I haven't seen any other Yorkie breeders post BAT results on their websites or Maltese breeders either, for that matter. Do you know of any others?


----------



## angels mommy (Sep 24, 2009)

the yorkies have been tested and she only said approx for shih tzus - Crystal can be anythin between 5 - 8lb and sorry i got the yorkes weights mixed up: mom was 4lb and dad was 5lb. sorry i was really exited to let you all know. please forgive me. they are well bred yorkies and shih tzus. my friend has a 16 year old yorkie from the breeder.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (angels mommy @ Oct 1 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835811


> the yorkies have been tested and she only said approx for shih tzus - Crystal can be anythin between 5 - 8lb and sorry i got the yorkes weights mixed up: mom was 4lb and dad was 5lb. sorry i was really exited to let you all know. please forgive me. they are well bred yorkies and shih tzus. my friend has a 16 year old yorkie from the breeder.[/B]



You just can't be too careful when selecting a Yorkie breeder IMO. Along with the health issues, Yorkies so far off the standard that they look like mixes are getting pretty common. I have seen so may that look more like Chihuahuas with huge helicopter ears, or red legged Yorkies who have sparse short coats or what they call "Teapots" on the Yorkie forum, Yorkies weighing well into the teens, like 15 & 16 pounds believe it or not. 

Backyard breeders have ruined Yorkies and now they are starting on Biewers since they can charge even more for them. :crying:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 1 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835775


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 1 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835754





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 29 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835108





> I have heard very good thing about Blumoon Yorkies. I am very impressed that she post the results of the bile acids tests for all her adult dogs. :thmbup:
> 
> http://www.blumoonyorkies.com[/B]



I'm disappointed that only the post-prandial values are shown. In many cases a dog can have higher pre-prandial than post-prandial values. Also, the bile acid test is truly inconclusive without a paired blood sample (pre-meal and then again 2 hours post-meal). One cannot tell from her website whether or not she had paired samples taken. It's definitely a question I would ask before deciding where to buy a puppy.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Agreed, but definitely a huge step in the right direction. I haven't seen any other Yorkie breeders post BAT results on their websites or Maltese breeders either, for that matter. Do you know of any others?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I see this only as a huge sidestep since there is NO indication that it was a paired sample. I'm not tuned in at all to breeder websites so don't know who is posting what. I do know that my puppies to date have all had a paired bile acid test done before they left my house and a copy of the lab report along with all other vet records went with each puppy.

MaryH


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 1 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835856


> QUOTE (angels mommy @ Oct 1 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835811





> the yorkies have been tested and she only said approx for shih tzus - Crystal can be anythin between 5 - 8lb and sorry i got the yorkes weights mixed up: mom was 4lb and dad was 5lb. sorry i was really exited to let you all know. please forgive me. they are well bred yorkies and shih tzus. my friend has a 16 year old yorkie from the breeder.[/B]



You just can't be too careful when selecting a Yorkie breeder IMO. Along with the health issues, Yorkies so far off the standard that they look like mixes are getting pretty common. I have seen so may that look more like Chihuahuas with huge helicopter ears, or red legged Yorkies who have sparse short coats or what they call "Teapots" on the Yorkie forum, Yorkies weighing well into the teens, like 15 & 16 pounds believe it or not. 

Backyard breeders have ruined Yorkies and now they are starting on Biewers since they can charge even more for them. :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Exactly!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Oct 1 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835861


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 1 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835856





> QUOTE (angels mommy @ Oct 1 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835811





> the yorkies have been tested and she only said approx for shih tzus - Crystal can be anythin between 5 - 8lb and sorry i got the yorkes weights mixed up: mom was 4lb and dad was 5lb. sorry i was really exited to let you all know. please forgive me. they are well bred yorkies and shih tzus. my friend has a 16 year old yorkie from the breeder.[/B]



You just can't be too careful when selecting a Yorkie breeder IMO. Along with the health issues, Yorkies so far off the standard that they look like mixes are getting pretty common. I have seen so may that look more like Chihuahuas with huge helicopter ears, or red legged Yorkies who have sparse short coats or what they call "Teapots" on the Yorkie forum, Yorkies weighing well into the teens, like 15 & 16 pounds believe it or not. 

Backyard breeders have ruined Yorkies and now they are starting on Biewers since they can charge even more for them. :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Exactly!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know! :bysmilie: I pray maltese never get as popular as them! Our breed maybe ruined.
And for beiwers there are only a couple reputable breeders in the US that actually have german-bred beiwers. I think if they get as bad as regular beiwers than I'm going to have to get one straight from the breeder who created them in Germany!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

So far as breeding responsibly, I have heard nothing but good things about Blumoon Yorkies. I've spoken to someone who owns a few dogs from her and other yorkie show breeders that know her personally. She does do all that she says she does on her website. She does bile acid test her dogs (I'm assuming a paired sample but ask her if you truly want to know..I"m sure she'll tell you), she bile acid tests and does a blood panel on puppies and she does spay and neuter all pet puppies before placing them.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Oct 2 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835922


> So far as breeding responsibly, I have heard nothing but good things about Blumoon Yorkies. I've spoken to someone who owns a few dogs from her and other yorkie show breeders that know her personally. She does do all that she says she does on her website. She does bile acid test her dogs (I'm assuming a paired sample but ask her if you truly want to know..I"m sure she'll tell you), she bile acid tests and does a blood panel on puppies and she does spay and neuter all pet puppies before placing them.[/B]


The Blumoon Yorkies are gorgeous! :wub: 

On another note, I wasn't familiar with Biewers but just googled them...they're pretty darn cute. Are they now really popular in the US? Is their temperament/personality similar to a Yorkie?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 1 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835947


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Oct 2 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835922





> So far as breeding responsibly, I have heard nothing but good things about Blumoon Yorkies. I've spoken to someone who owns a few dogs from her and other yorkie show breeders that know her personally. She does do all that she says she does on her website. She does bile acid test her dogs (I'm assuming a paired sample but ask her if you truly want to know..I"m sure she'll tell you), she bile acid tests and does a blood panel on puppies and she does spay and neuter all pet puppies before placing them.[/B]


The Blumoon Yorkies are gorgeous! :wub: 

On another note, I wasn't familiar with Biewers but just googled them...they're pretty darn cute. Are they now really popular in the US? Is their temperament/personality similar to a Yorkie?
[/B][/QUOTE]

More and more people are becoming aware of the Biewers. And more and more of your Yorkie backyard breeders are getting Biewers now and are breeding them too. So I'm sure we're going to start seeing more and more of them and I'm sure they are going to start looking like tri-colored poorly bred yorkies  One problem with the biewers too is that the main US biewer clubs do not agree on what a Biewer is at all. One club says they are not a yorkie and from their own mix of breeds and therefor their own breed (they call them the Biewer Terrier). The other clubs say that they are a color variation of the Yorkie and call them Biewer Yorkshire Terrier a la pom pon (the original name of the biewer). So..if the clubs can't even agree on what they have, how are pet owners supposed to figure it out? LOL

I've seen some well-bred biewers that conform to their standard well and look just like a well-bred yorkie..just tri-colored. They are beautiful I think. But I'm starting to see more and more biewers that look like poorly bred dogs to me.


----------

